# Padron Event- Come Meet George Padron- Thompson Cigars



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Come meet George Padron in Tampa at Thompson Cigars. The event is on Thursday January 17th from 12pm to 5pm. Buy any box of Padron and receive a free Padron ashtray ($25 value). The new Padron 80th will be available, plus we might have the 2007 Cigar of the Year on hand too (Padron Serie 1926 #9). We will also have Xikar on hand featuring discounted cutters and lighters for this one day only.

Click here for details: www.tampacigarstore.com

Or call: 813-249-7947


----------

